# JFK & Steven Harper lookalike?



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

*JFK & Steven Harper look alike?*

Politcal differences aside, don't they physically look very similar?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Paul, they might look a bit alike, but I would rather that they acted in a similar manner politically.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr. G: You want Harper to get tougher on Cuba?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes, let's go invade Cuba.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G: You want Harper to get tougher on Cuba?" Heavens no, Macfury. However, JFK inspired a generation of people to cosider what they could do for their country and other people, and volunteer for groups such as the Peace Corps.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

I would say it's more of a timing difference. JFK was in power during the cold-war era. We're not in that era anymore. We've forgotten the devastation of the hydrogen bomb in Hiroshima and Kawasaki.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

DoNotPokeTheScreen, an interesting point.

FYI, "Little Boy" and "Fat Man" were atomic, not hydrogen, bombs, and they fell upon Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Kawasaki is a maker of motor cycles.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Kawasaki is a maker of motor cycles.


LOL. I am so going to take a Japanese course in the fall and winter session.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This pretty much answers the question for me.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Answered it for me. JFK was fairly handsome, and Harper is not.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> Answered it for me. JFK was fairly handsome, and Harper is not.


Bingo!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What about charisma???


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

How about, JFK had some, and Harper has absolutely none at all?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> This pretty much answers the question for me.


i know my eyes are ok since i just got back from the optometrist yesterday, but how the hell would someone confuse those two?


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmmm...I don't see a resemblance, aside from colour of hair. But then, I don't really *want* to see a resemblance...


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> What about charisma???


Yeah JFK had loads of it. Thats how he managed to get lots of action on the side while his token wife looked after the kids. He was certainly the better man.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

haha interesting answers everybody.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

They're both nice looking, but I don't think they resemble each other at all.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., this is a bit before your time, but Harper reminds me, in terms of looks, of John Lindsay, who was mayor of NYC from 1966-1973. On his first day in office, Lindsay was greeted with a crippling transit strike that brought the entire city to a near standstill. While civil unrest erupted in other major cities during the turbulent late sixties, Lindsay helped maintain calm in New York City by taking walking tours of the city's urban ghettos.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

